# Are boy pups harder to potty train?



## MacandMe (Nov 17, 2017)

....I also want to add that he sleeps in a crate at night and also when I'm not home. I work from home so am almost always home. But when I'm not supervising, he is on the tether. While in the crate or on the tether, he doesn't have accidents. But when he is playing off tether, it just happens so fast, with no prior warning, I don't have time to watch for signals as he doesn't give any. Today he did it while chasing his ball...just ran, stopped and peed quick, and kept running - LOL


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

How old is he?

Typically, most dogs - male and female - will become reliably clean in the house at around five or six *months *of age. Very young puppies - eight to twelve weeks old - simply don't have control over the muscles that regulate elimination. They are babies. They need to be taken outside frequently, especially when they're active (playing, etc.): maybe once every 30 minutes. They quickly get the hang of it. 

It sounds like you're doing all the right things. Just keep on doing them!

Your last pup was a while ago - you may have forgotten about this stage! It happens to all of us - regardless of how often we do it, it always comes as a bit of a surprise to see how much human input young pups need to function well. 

Best of luck!


----------



## MacandMe (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you, CeeGee! He is only 12 weeks old, so still very much a baby. Maybe you're right, maybe (must like child birth) you forget the struggles after a time - ha!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

How often are you taking him out? Does he often pee within 5 min intervals? 

My 2 males were easy to train. In the early days we were often out every 15 min but by 12 weeks things got better. If it’s 5 min for your pup I would do a vet check.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Zeiss had the same problem. He would pee at home and do potty right after that outside the house. It's really hard for them to control that long and especially when they're too young! 
It may take about 6 months or even a year to train puppies! And 12weeks is too small! It's nothing to worry about,but make sure you take him out every two to three hours. Just keep a watch on the time intervals between his micturitions. That's what we did,we started noticing that Zeiss needs to go out every four to five hours when he was about 6 months. 
Also, since he's about 3 months old,he can control his pee up-to 4 hours,but that might not be the case everytime! 
His urination frequency also depends on the amount of water you give him. When we give a lot of water to Zeiss,he has to go out after two hours. 
So,I'd say it's not much of a worry at this age. Just follow routines and he'll learn eventually! 
They don't like peeing in their house either! Don't worry


----------



## pepper242 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a 9 week old female pup, and I think training her is going the same as our male pups in the past. It has been a long time since I've had a golden puppy, and I sometimes forget how much work it was in the past. Luna has to go out every 15-20 mins or so, or she'll squat and pee wherever she is. Sometimes she'll pee outside, come in and start playing a lot, and I'm taking her back out after 10 minutes. We had 3 accidents in the house (in one day) before I came to the realization that any activity/playtime with her means she needs to go pee as soon as she's done, even if we just got back inside a short time ago.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

My male was easier to potty train than my girl. However, I think that is due to him coming from a reputable breeder that had him outside a lot (it was May) and had a litter box area for when they were inside. So I think he already had an idea that there was a specific place he was supposed to go potty. My girl wasn't hard to potty train, but she came from a backyard breeder that didn't go the extra mile to get them ready for their homes.


----------



## MacandMe (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. It felt like 5 minutes, but I'm not sure if it was that quick. I just know I had him out to potty, and he did a little, but then got really excited chasing his ball that he did again pretty soon after. I know he can and does hold it for hours at a time when in his crate at night or when we have to leave for a while. I am going to start keeping a log, though. So if it's still not improving I will have hard facts for the vet. It's absolutely FREEZING here in NW Ohio today so it feels a little less fun to go out there every 15 to 20 minutes but since I committed to doing that while he has been awake and playing, he hasn't had any accidents. 

One thing I really question about how I'm doing is how I'm letting him go potty outside. To explain, we have a big, fully fenced yard. So when I take him out, I do go out with him every time (to monitor if he is going, keep him safe and also to keep him from eating mulch and grass)...but I don't leash him. So sometimes if he has to go, he goes. And if not, he plays. Is this confusing or working against me? If he has to go, he does go right away. But often, he doesn't have to go so it's play time. Wondering if that is too many mixed signals?


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

MacandMe said:


> Thanks for all the info. It felt like 5 minutes, but I'm not sure if it was that quick. I just know I had him out to potty, and he did a little, but then got really excited chasing his ball that he did again pretty soon after. I know he can and does hold it for hours at a time when in his crate at night or when we have to leave for a while. I am going to start keeping a log, though. So if it's still not improving I will have hard facts for the vet. It's absolutely FREEZING here in NW Ohio today so it feels a little less fun to go out there every 15 to 20 minutes but since I committed to doing that while he has been awake and playing, he hasn't had any accidents.
> 
> One thing I really question about how I'm doing is how I'm letting him go potty outside. To explain, we have a big, fully fenced yard. So when I take him out, I do go out with him every time (to monitor if he is going, keep him safe and also to keep him from eating mulch and grass)...but I don't leash him. So sometimes if he has to go, he goes. And if not, he plays. Is this confusing or working against me? If he has to go, he does go right away. But often, he doesn't have to go so it's play time. Wondering if that is too many mixed signals?


You should take him out on a leash and go to the same spot everytime, then when he goes to the bathroom praise him and then let him off leash. He will learn that the sooner he goes the quicker he gets to play. You don't have to let him play everytime but definitely some!


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

MacandMe said:


> Thanks for all the info. It felt like 5 minutes, but I'm not sure if it was that quick. I just know I had him out to potty, and he did a little, but then got really excited chasing his ball that he did again pretty soon after. I know he can and does hold it for hours at a time when in his crate at night or when we have to leave for a while. I am going to start keeping a log, though. So if it's still not improving I will have hard facts for the vet. It's absolutely FREEZING here in NW Ohio today so it feels a little less fun to go out there every 15 to 20 minutes but since I committed to doing that while he has been awake and playing, he hasn't had any accidents.
> 
> One thing I really question about how I'm doing is how I'm letting him go potty outside. To explain, we have a big, fully fenced yard. So when I take him out, I do go out with him every time (to monitor if he is going, keep him safe and also to keep him from eating mulch and grass)...but I don't leash him. So sometimes if he has to go, he goes. And if not, he plays. Is this confusing or working against me? If he has to go, he does go right away. But often, he doesn't have to go so it's play time. Wondering if that is too many mixed signals?


Yes,that happens with us too! Sometimes Zeiss just keeps playing and sniffing without doing anything. It also depends on the food you give him and how often you give him. If you keep changing the feeding times its going to change the way his digestive system works. 
Maybe he just wants to play outside and doesn't go out only for his stuff. Remember,you're still dealing with a puppy! 
Happend with us too, we didn't know when he actually had to go and when he just wanted to play around. But it'll be just fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Be patient. Rocky is 5 months old, and just within the last couple of weeks has he really started to get housebreaking. We were very frustrated, but all of a sudden he turned the corner. But every dog is different. Max, our 7 year old, came home at 11 weeks of age, and was housebroken within a couple of days.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

A log will help. I also set a timer in those early days just to keep me honest. Eventually you develop an instinct for when they have to go. As I’ve said here before my motto is, “When in doubt, take him out.” But usually it’s after any period of activity including just walking around, and eating and drinking, and as soon as they wake. 

For now have him on leash and say “Do your business” or another cue you won’t use in daily life. He goes and you give him many treats. Then you can unleash him and say “go play.” If he doesn’t go, bring him back in and reset the timer for 5 min and try again.

I understand your pain of training a puppy in the winter. Our last puppy came home the day before a blizzard... the snow lasted for weeks along with the polar vortex temps. I hate the cold but this too shall pass.

My goal with house training is zero errors. I take them out so often as puppies that I come close to that— you will get there!


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

I’ve known some people who have had luck using an iPhone app called “Puddle & Pile.” 

Puddle & Pile - Puppy Toilet Training by Manser Serviceshttps://itunes.apple.com/us/app/puddle-pile-puppy-toilet-training/id722784846?mt=8

It is effective at reminding you when to get your pup out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

myluckypenny said:


> You should take him out on a leash and go to the same spot everytime, then when he goes to the bathroom praise him and then let him off leash. He will learn that the sooner he goes the quicker he gets to play. You don't have to let him play everytime but definitely some!



Yup, take him out often... no play, just business. And watch him like a hawk inside. Puppies don't always give signals.... they just stop and pee. So, don't let him out of your sight, take him out after every activity... eating, sleeping, playing, whatever.

I was rather obsessive with Dax, so he only peed in the house three times. I feel it's my bad that this happened and was a Snoopy eagle, watching him all the time. After 3 months, there were no more accidents, because I was watching and he knew what outside was. I was comfortable with him after that.

It takes time and attention. It's an adventure. Enjoy it.


----------



## MacandMe (Nov 17, 2017)

I have been keeping a log. I realized that he was only having accidents in the evenings. At first I thought that might be something about him, but then I realized that it is the time of day when I'm feeling wiped out since being up from 6:30 am on...and so I'm getting lax about taking him out all the time. It's on me! The log has been interesting...oh my word, this is hard work. But so worth it.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

My own experience proved that my female golden/bernese was a lot harder to potty train than Jake, who is now 18 weeks old. I got him at 9 weeks old and from the start, took him out every 2 hours or if he had been playing, eating, waking up from a nap..it gradually went to every 3 hours and now if he has to, which is very rarely can go 5 hours at 18 weeks. My female on the other hand took until about 8 months to potty train and I took her our way more often. Maybe it's just luck of the draw in a way?


----------



## TommyinToronto (Dec 11, 2017)

*9 weeks old puppy with a LOT of accidents*

Hello there, 
Tommy arrived 3 days ago to our home. Since he arrived we had a lot of accidents even though I take him outside every 2 hours and he pees when outside. We live in a condo in Toronto so I can understand that going potty is a little bit challenging 1) taking the elevator 2) cold 3) a lot of activity outside and I understand accidents are totally normal but he is having about 8 accidents a day (+ going outside every 2 hours). What do you think? 
Friends recommended me to use the pads in case he wants to go in between walks. 
NB: I work from home and have a crate but I don't really use it during the day, just at night and he cries but he doesn't pee. For exemple, Last night we went to a walk then to bed at midnight and I took him out at 6am. 
Many thanks, 
Manon


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

TommyinToronto said:


> Hello there,
> Tommy arrived 3 days ago to our home. Since he arrived we had a lot of accidents even though I take him outside every 2 hours and he pees when outside. We live in a condo in Toronto so I can understand that going potty is a little bit challenging 1) taking the elevator 2) cold 3) a lot of activity outside and I understand accidents are totally normal but he is having about 8 accidents a day (+ going outside every 2 hours). What do you think?
> Friends recommended me to use the pads in case he wants to go in between walks.
> NB: I work from home and have a crate but I don't really use it during the day, just at night and he cries but he doesn't pee. For exemple, Last night we went to a walk then to bed at midnight and I took him out at 6am.
> ...



Sounds like he needs to go outside more frequently. I would suggest every 30-60 minutes.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

TommyinToronto said:


> Hello there,
> Tommy arrived 3 days ago to our home. Since he arrived we had a lot of accidents even though I take him outside every 2 hours and he pees when outside.


If you read the suggestions several posts up, it might help you. I think every 2 hours is way too long for a puppy. My 6 month old wants to go out every two hours.

Basically, take him out after every activity... waking, playing, eating, drinking, resting. Take him on a leash to the same area with no playing or distractions - I realize the world is distracting to a pup -- once he goes, praise him and reward him. 

Young puppies do not give warning, they just pause what they are doing and pee. It's up to you to anticipate the event. I took Dax out every half hour and never let him out of my sight in between times. He slept in his crate the entire night since 8 weeks old, so that was helpful. When he was crated during the day - for no more than an hour - he did fine, too. By the time he was 3 months old, I felt I could relax... be watchful, but relax. 

It might not seem like it, but you will be less stressed if you take him out more often.... he might, too. Don't forget to praise when he does his job outside, but don't scold if it happens inside. 

Happy house training. :grin2:


----------



## TommyinToronto (Dec 11, 2017)

ArchersMom said:


> Sounds like he needs to go outside more frequently. I would suggest every 30-60 minutes.


Thanks for this. I will take him out more often then!


----------



## TommyinToronto (Dec 11, 2017)

GoldensOldie said:


> If you read the suggestions several posts up, it might help you. I think every 2 hours is way too long for a puppy. My 6 month old wants to go out every two hours.
> 
> Basically, take him out after every activity... waking, playing, eating, drinking, resting. Take him on a leash to the same area with no playing or distractions - I realize the world is distracting to a pup -- once he goes, praise him and reward him.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Will follow your advice. 
I think he was also stressed about changing home as since yesterday afternoon we have had less accidents so I think he feels more comfortable with us now. 
We've had our first snow yesterday in Toronto and he loves it!


----------

